# Servicio militar



## luis masci

Aprovechando la gran diversidad de nacionalidades aquí reunidas, pienso que sería interesante si nos cuentas como funciona en tu país y por supuesto tu experiencia personal en ese campo (si es que la tienes)
 
Militar service
Taking advantage of the diversity of nationalities here gathering, I think would be interesting if you tell us how it’s working in your country and of course your personal experience with it (if you have one)


----------



## siljam

Bueno Luis, creo que estarás de acuerdo conmigo en que lo único bueno
que hizo el degenerado M... en toda su asquerosa vida, fué eliminar el
servicio militar en Argentina.


----------



## luis masci

*Si, estoy totalmente de acuerdo. Aunque ahora que mis hijos están alcanzando la edad de la adolescencia pienso que les vendría muy bien en cierto aspecto. Claro que por motivos totalmente diferentes para el cual este servicio fue pensado.*
 *(mis disculpas si esta posta se ve con letras chicas, debe ser un problema de compatibilidad de esta pc con el forum  )*


----------



## Carlston

En España se quito con el anterior gobierno, así que afortunadamente me he librado, ya que fuí pidiendo prorrogas hasta que la quitaron.
Se llamaba "MILI"

Saludos


----------



## luis masci

En Argentina sigue existiendo. La diferencia es que antes era obligatorio para todos los varones y ahora es voluntario (y pago). Yo no me salvé  como tu, Carlston. Para suerte o desgracia según como se mire, lo hice. 
Pero e aquí el quid de la cuestión: El hecho de que Carlston diga “afortunadamente me he librado” denota que él lo considera algo malo (e inútil supongo). 
Si es así ¿ para que sirve? ¿realmente es necesario?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

En México existe (¡qué horror!) la verdad sirve para nada y para... nada.
A demás de que es un trámite pesado y burocrático.
Primero tienes que tramitar la "cartilla de servicio militar", después se hace un sorteo donde dicen si tienes o no que hacer el servicio. Si no lo haces, después de 1 año te entregan la cartilla "liberada".
Si haces servicio, haces cualquier cosa menos aprender nada de la milicia, a los jóvenes los mandan a pintar banquetas (literal, con pincel o brocha y pintura acrílica), a dar clases a analfabetas, a podar árboles de la vía pública, etc durante un año completo cada sábado.
Al final no sirve de nada la cartilla pero si buscas un trabajo "decente" te la pedrián.
Antes también la pedían para poder tramitar el pasaporte, ahora ya no.


----------



## fenixpollo

_Thanks for putting your question in English, Luis.   That way, speakers of other languages that understand English can participate, too._

*The U.S. does not have mandatory military service -- it's a 100% volunteer army.* 

All men ages 18-36 must register with the military, in case they are needed.  In times of crisis, the president can initiate "The Draft", in which names of males 18-36 are drawn at random and they are required to serve in the military.  The last time this happened was during the Vietnam War.

Saludos.


----------



## Carlston

Cuando me refiero a que  "afortunadamente" me salve de la MILI, es que para mi hubiera sido un año perdido, aprendiendo nada, hay gente que dice que aprendes obediencia, responsabilidad....... aunque yo creo que con 18 ó 19 años, si no has aprendido esas cosas en casa, no estamos en tiempos de que te lo enseñen en la MILI, en definitiva, y siendo un poco más pragmático, creo que en mi curriculum me viene mejor un año de prácticas que un año cumpliendo el servicio militar.

saludos


----------



## santi

here in colombia is mandatory so when I was asked for my military papers and did not have them,I was taken immediately and had to(prestar servicio)that's what they call it here,it's a year and a half of jungle warfair and it's really tough well I got through it alive and joined the special forces,it's really tough cuz my country is always at war and always is always I remember there wasn't a month that didn't go by for three years that I did't have shootout with the guerrillas or the paramilitaries well what did you expect from this country,the only good thing is that you learn a lot and the (milicia)or malace is taught in order for us not to be killed,cuz down here the war is for real and is a different thing,people wake up depressed,angry,frustrated,or are just plain bored and the only thing they think about or say is ¨is a good day to die,let's get it on¨and their off to look for something, and most of the times they find it,and who says that, It really doesn't matter ,it affects anyone and we're ussually the ones that go pick up the s%&$ that they do and also get some action ourselves,and sometimes our superiors are the bored ones and we're the ones that go raise havock,it's all good as long as you get some action.Well that's the way things are here anyhow, if you have any questoins just let me know.

this is


----------



## katiebridle

There is no obligatory military service in the UK, thank goodness.  I am not sure that there was even a draft during the world wars, but i am not sure about that.

There was a tragedy earlier in the year in Chile when many young people on military service (mostly teenagers), barely trained and inexperienced, died when they were on exercise in the andes.

I just can't agree with military service.  Some people claim that it gives young people a sense of responsibility.  This is logically unsound because the hierarchical power structure of the army is dependent on simply following orders ie emancipation from all forms of personal responsibility.

Another argument is that it is a good form of channeling the agression that many uneducated young men from disadvantaged backgrounds feel into a more productive activity than deliquency.  My answer to that is simply, if someone is unhappy or aggresive, the very last thing they need is a gun and instruction on how to kill.


----------



## nabi

santi said:
			
		

> here in colombia is mandatory so when I was asked for my military papers and did not have them,I was taken immediately and had to(prestar servicio)that's what they call it here,it's a year and a half of jungle warfair and it's really tough well I got through it alive and joined the special forces,it's really tough cuz my country is always at war and always is always I remember there wasn't a month that didn't go by for three years that I did't have shootout with the guerrillas or the paramilitaries well what did you expect from this country,the only good thing is that you learn a lot and the (milicia)or malace is taught in order for us not to be killed,cuz down here the war is for real and is a different thing,people wake up depressed,angry,frustrated,or are just plain bored and the only thing they think about or say is ¨is a good day to die,let's get it on¨and their off to look for something, and most of the times they find it,and who says that, It really doesn't matter ,it affects anyone and we're ussually the ones that go pick up the s%&$ that they do and also get some action ourselves,and sometimes our superiors are the bored ones and we're the ones that go raise havock,it's all good as long as you get some action.Well that's the way things are here anyhow, if you have any questoins just let me know.
> 
> this is



el servicio militar es maltrato para quien lo toma las milicias estan llenas de hombres malatratado y con mucho resentimiento, aqui se cree que este servicio es el peor castigo para muchos.

santi busca a Dios y veras que el rey david hizo un servicio militar y el volvio hombres desnutridos y amargados en hombres guerrero dispuestos a defender a su nacion israel.


----------



## Fernando

As Carlston has stated we do not have the military service in Spain, but we used to.

I think of military service as a blood tax. Those relatively poor countries who can not afford to have paid soldiers with the taxpayers money have to ask them to pay it in blood.

Furthermore, in poor countries the Army is a way to teach the people a lot of things (1) and the money they lose for performing the mil. service is not very important.

For wealthy or educated people mil. service is one year without a good salary.

Moreover, in Europe, we do not foresee a war in the near future. So, armies become a place when you do nothing because nobody is interested in teaching you how to use weapons (too expensive) but just to get by.

As santi has pointed out, in those countries where armies are really useful, they see the things the other way around: they perform a very valuable task and it is in no way a holiday year.

(1) My friend who did the mil. serv. used to recall how many illiterate people (in Spain!) were in the Army ranks. They received classes to


----------



## santi

nabi said:
			
		

> el servicio militar es maltrato para quien lo toma las milicias estan llenas de hombres malatratado y con mucho resentimiento, aqui se cree que este servicio es el peor castigo para muchos.
> 
> santi busca a Dios y veras que el rey david hizo un servicio militar y el volvio hombres desnutridos y amargados en hombres guerrero dispuestos a defender a su nacion israel.



Disculpa Nabi si sone un poco rudo pero Gracias a Dios sali de ese infierno hace mas de 4 años la peor experiencia de mi vida,muchos dias amargos y muchas experiencias trites y que nunca voy a olvidar,para tu consuelo y mi felicidad busque a Dios y no lo enconter si no que me encontro a mi y me saco de donde estaba paraponerme donde estoy hoy en dia soy agente de servicio al cliente y profesor de ingles y mi relacion con Dios es muy intima yo le doi gracias a el por darme mis dos hijitos y por mantenerme vivoen mis años de tribucion,MUCHICHICHICHICHISISISISISISISISISISIMAS GRACIAS Nabi,tu recomendacion(aunque poquito tarde)es muy noble.mi favorito pasaje de el libro de Dios es 1ra de corintos capitulo 13 habla sobre el amor,es lo mas importante en nuestras vidas.yo se lo que tu me estas diciendo y es por ese mismo abuso que yo me sali,sentia que me vovia en un monstruo,y que mi corazon era de piedra,no me conmovia nada,pero llego un dia un man y dio su vida por mi,y eso lo admire y decidi que ese hombre ear muy valiente,y de admirar y dije que queria ser como el,asi que lei sobre el y lo que el hacia,(ah el man es Jesucristo)y me di cuenta de lo que esta malo en mi vida.Gracias a Dios por mantenerme vivo para contarles mi historia,y gracias a ti por quere ayudar 

mi español no es el mejor asi que perdonen los errores y corrijanme porfis



this is


----------



## Fernando

A tu requerimiento. Los acentos y la puntuación se agredecerían. 



			
				santi said:
			
		

> Disculpa Nabi si sone un poco rudo pero Gracias a Dios sali de ese infierno hace mas de 4 años la peor experiencia de mi vida,muchos dias amargos y muchas experiencias triStes y que nunca voy a olvidar,para tu consuelo y mi felicidad busque a Dios y no lo encontRÉ si no que me encontro a mi y me saco de donde estaba para[ ]ponerme donde estoy hoy en dia soy agente de servicio al cliente y profesor de ingles y mi relacion con Dios es muy intima yo le doY gracias a el por darme mis dos hijitos y por mantenerme vivo[ ]en mis años de tribuLAcion,MUCHICHICHICHICHISISISISISISISISISISIMAS GRACIAS Nabi,tu recomendacion(aunque UN poquito tarde)es muy noble.mi PASAJE FAVORITO DEL libro de Dios es 1ra de corintos capitulo 13 habla sobre el amor,es lo mas importante en nuestras vidas.yo se lo que tu me estas diciendo y es por ese mismo abuso que yo me sali,sentia que me voLvia en un monstruo,y que mi corazon era de piedra,no me conmovia nada,pero llego un dia un ¿HOMBRE? y dio su vida por mi,y eso lo admire y decidi que ese hombre eRA muy valiente,y de admirar y dije que queria ser como el,asi que lei sobre el y lo que el hacia,(ah el HOMBRE es Jesucristo)y me di cuenta de lo que esta malo en mi vida.Gracias a Dios por mantenerme vivo para contarles mi historia,y gracias a ti por quereR ayudar
> 
> mi español no es el mejor asi que perdonen los errores y corrijanme porfis
> 
> 
> 
> this is


----------



## Outsider

En mi país el servicio militar fué obligatorio hasta pocos años, pero había una década que se preparaba el cambio para un régimen de voluntariado. Pienso que tiene más sentido así, porque hoy no tenemos necesidad de grandes fuerzas armadas.
Yo he sido dispensado del servicio militar por razones de salud, por eso no tengo experiencias personales a relatar. 
Me parece que el lado negativo del servicio obligatorio es que perdemos tiempo que podríamos usar para avanzar la carrera profesional. El lado positivo es que a veces se hacen unas amistades.

Es buen decir que estuvimos en paz en las últimas décadas. Probablemente no tendría una opinión tan neutra del servicio obligatorio si estuviéramos en guerra.



> (1) My friend who did the mil. serv. used to recall how many illiterate people (in Spain!) were in the Army ranks.


I was surprised by that, too, when I went to the inspection. There's so much in the society around us we never notice!


----------



## santi

sorry, spanish isn't my native language and my grammar is not the best but oh, I do try,thanx a buch,and even though military service may be abusive in my country is nessessary,armed milicia groups take towns apart and we're there to protect the innocent and the needy,here we get brainwashed but to serve our people and to give our lives for those who can't defend themselves against terrorists.That's something that might not happen in other countries,but if it wasn't for those who sacrifice themselves doing the dirty deeds our county's sovereignty would be destroyed.

this is


----------



## luis masci

*My friend who did the mil. serv. used to recall how many illiterate people (in **Spain**!) were in the Army ranks. They received classes to*
 
Si, tiene cosas positivas también. Vamos a resaltarlas, porque veo que la gran mayoría de las opiniones están en contra.
En mi caso particular (cumplí 14 meses de servicio como infante de marina) descubrí una Argentina que ni sospechaba que pudiera existir. Como soy nacido y criado en una de las grandes urbes no imaginaba encontrar chicos de mi edad que nunca habían visto un aparato de tv ni conocían un teléfono por ejemplo.
No sabía que dentro del país latinoamericano  que, pese a los denodados esfuerzos de los políticos para llevarlo al nivel de los países más pobres de la región, todavía sigue a la vanguardia en la cultura, encontraría muchachos de la selva misionera que hablan una especie de “portuñol” que solo entre ellos se comprenden, o que encontraría sureños (pero sureños en serio de los que nacieron y viven en los confines de la Patagonia)  que casi no hablan (apenas emiten monosílabos) por que en las desoladas tierras en que viven han pasado su vida más cerca de los animales que de los escasos humanos que allí habitan. 
Aprendí muchas cosas… muchas menos lo que supuestamente  fui a aprender, el manejo de las armas. 
 
P. S. Gracias Cuchuflete por “acomodar” mi letra


----------



## zebedee

Santi y Nabi,

Por favor, hay 3 hilos abiertos en el foro ahora sobre Dios y la Biblia. Pero aquí el tema de conversación es el servicio militar. Hablar de religión y citar la Biblia no tiene cabida en este thread. Si quereis, usad los Mensajes Privados para ello.
Si seguís "off-topic" tendré que borrar vuestros posts.

Gracias por vuestra comprensión,
zebedee
Culture Moderator


----------



## luis masci

siljam said:
			
		

> Bueno Luis, creo que estarás de acuerdo conmigo en que lo único bueno
> que hizo el degenerado M... en toda su asquerosa vida, fué eliminar el
> servicio militar en Argentina.


 
 
Creería que ni eso podemos atribuirle a Menem; el servicio militar obligatorio cayó más por su propio peso que por acción del entonces presidente. 
Creo que el principio del fin quedó marcado con la guerra de Malvinas(Falkland) allí quedó evidenciado que de muy poco sirve el valor, el arrojo o el corazón de los soldados si no se dispone de  los adelantos técnicos con los que sí cuenta el enemigo.
Recuerdo que cuando hice la instrucción militar, había cosas que, pese a que era entonces un muchachito inexperto, me parecían ridículas; como ponernos ramas en la cabeza o embadurnarnos la cara con el barro hecho con nuestra propia orina.
Otra cosa que me llamaba la atención era el énfasis que nuestros instructores  ponían sobre asuntos superfluos como marcar bien el paso y hacer los saludos correctamente. Nos tenían horas practicando esas cosas. Yo pensaba: marcando el paso y saludando no se gana ninguna guerra. 
Hoy, creo que los instructores eran tan brutos que no nos enseñaban algo más útil porque ellos mismos no sabían más. Las cosas que vi allí adentro son increíbles, por eso ni siquiera las cuento. Yo ligué alguna que otra patada pero eso fue nada al lado de las cosas de las que fui testigo.


----------



## Hakro

In Finland every young man has to do his military service (7 or 11 months depending on the level) and every youg girl has a possibility to do it (they very seldom take the chance).

I did my service long time ago; I didn't like it too much but I felt it's my duty. Now my son is going to start his service in January 2006 and he has never showed anything against it although I have let him make his opinion totally by himself.

In Finland there is a possibility to do a "civil service" if you don't want to take a weapon. This service is usually done by working in hospitals etc. But if you refuse also this service you go to jail. My opinion is that this is fair.

Today we generally think that there'll be no war in our country. But you have seen Yugoslavia - it's not so far away. Remember the first shots of the first World War in that same area? It was Sarajevo. In 1914 it seemed to be of no importance until... Remember how many people died in  WW1 ?

Whatever you think about the military service you should remember that in every country there will always be an army. If it's not your own army it'll be some other army...


----------



## alc112

siljam said:
			
		

> Bueno Luis, creo que estarás de acuerdo conmigo en que lo único bueno
> que hizo el degenerado M... en toda su asquerosa vida, fué eliminar el
> servicio militar en Argentina.


 
En serio???
Lo amo!!!!
Yo, la verdad, no me hubiera gustado desperdiciar todo un año de mi ascendoza vida en el estudio por hacer eso en lo que soy más que absolutamente malísimo.

Ahora bien, ¿para qué servía el servicio militar?


----------



## valerie

En Francia, el servicio militar fue abolido en los ultimos años.

En el tiempo de mi padre, había mucho chicos que aprovechaban el servicio militar para obtener el carné de conducir, y así tener más posibilidades de trabajar fuera del campo (Habia un gran movimiento de gente desde las zonas rurales hacia las ciudades)


----------



## nabi

santi said:
			
		

> Disculpa Nabi si sone un poco rudo pero Gracias a Dios sali de ese infierno hace mas de 4 años la peor experiencia de mi vida,muchos dias amargos y muchas experiencias trites y que nunca voy a olvidar,para tu consuelo y mi felicidad busque a Dios y no lo enconter si no que me encontro a mi y me saco de donde estaba paraponerme donde estoy hoy en dia soy agente de servicio al cliente y profesor de ingles y mi relacion con Dios es muy intima yo le doi gracias a el por darme mis dos hijitos y por mantenerme vivoen mis años de tribucion,MUCHICHICHICHICHISISISISISISISISISISIMAS GRACIAS Nabi,tu recomendacion(aunque poquito tarde)es muy noble.mi favorito pasaje de el libro de Dios es 1ra de corintos capitulo 13 habla sobre el amor,es lo mas importante en nuestras vidas.yo se lo que tu me estas diciendo y es por ese mismo abuso que yo me sali,sentia que me vovia en un monstruo,y que mi corazon era de piedra,no me conmovia nada,pero llego un dia un man y dio su vida por mi,y eso lo admire y decidi que ese hombre ear muy valiente,y de admirar y dije que queria ser como el,asi que lei sobre el y lo que el hacia,(ah el man es Jesucristo)y me di cuenta de lo que esta malo en mi vida.Gracias a Dios por mantenerme vivo para contarles mi historia,y gracias a ti por quere ayudar
> 
> mi español no es el mejor asi que perdonen los errores y corrijanme porfis
> 
> 
> 
> this is



santi seria muy bueno que una persona como tu fuese a hablarles de Dios a los soldados lo malo en mi pais colombia es que a muy pocas personas las dejan a hacer esto, yo recuerdo que los guerreros mas victoriosos siempre estaban con Dios incluso Dios les daba estrategias de guerra y cuando ellos las usaban siempre ganaban recuerdo a David, Josue y gedeon que con 400 hombres vencio a uno 33.000 hombres claro siguiendo la estrategia de Dios.
tu deberias ir a aportar en el ejercito hablandoles a solados para que ellos el dia de mañana sirvan con amor (1 cor 13) a su PATRIA.


----------



## Viriato

Yo soy español, tengo 39 años y me libre del servicio militar (aquí le llamaban Mili). Ahora bien, me libre por declararme objetor de conciencia y en contraprestación tuve que realizar un servicio social sustitutorio. También estaba la figura de la insumisión, para mi más atractiva, pero ello conllevaba pena de cárcel y un tachón en tu vida.
Afortunadamente para el resto de españoles, desde hace poco, el ejército es totalmente profesional y por lo tanto se ha eliminado el servicio militar obligatorio. Ahora nadie está obligado a prestar servicios obligatorios al ejército y al que le guste la vida castrense la puede ejercer de forma voluntaria y profesional.
Yo no obstante animo e invito a todos a que se busquen la vida de otra forma, y animo he invito también a todos a luchar por paises menos militarizados, donde los presupuestos para el ejército vayan disminuyendo paulatinamente.


----------



## luis masci

Viriato said:
			
		

> Yo soy español, tengo 39 años y me libre del servicio militar (aquí le llamaban Mili). Ahora bien, me libre por declararme objetor de conciencia y en contraprestación tuve que realizar un servicio social sustitutorio. También estaba la figura de la insumisión, para mi más atractiva, pero ello conllevaba pena de cárcel y un tachón en tu vida.


 
Nosotros no teníamos aquí en Argentina esa opción. De hecho, en mi camada hubo unos pocos que se negaron a tomar las armas aduciendo motivos religiosos. 
Pero la opción era  el servicio o 3 años de cárcel en el caso de la marina (arma que me tocó en el sorteo), a cumplir en la isla Martín García ubicada en el Río de la Plata. 
En un país como éste, donde la corrupción está profundamente arraigada, era un secreto a voces que “tocando” determinadas personas y pagando una suma de dinero uno podía “salvarse” del servicio. 
Yo no quise tomar ese camino por una cuestión de honestidad personal, pero conozco varios que recurrieron a ello para zafar.


----------



## the rock

para que haya un mejor servicio militar las personas deben empezar a amar a su pueblo, los jovenes estan creciendo cada vez mas con resentimiento hacia su pais, por eso nadie quiere ir a prestar un supuesto servicio, entiendo la posicion de santi y nabi, Dios puedes hacer que las personas tengan una mejor disposicion hacia el servicio, ya que los jovenes de estas generaciones estan creciendo con raices de amargura y resentimiento hacia sus paises y sus governantes.

al ser humano no se le debe obligar a servir, el servicio genuino debe nacer del verdadero amor y de la pasion que se puede llegar a sentir y a vivir por una pedazo de tierra como un pais o por un grupo de gente como es la poblacion de pais.
fijense hay gente resentida con governantes lo cual los lleva a no prestar servicio a su pais, es aqui en donde entiendo a nabi y a santi.

bueno gracias por evaluar mi opnion y ayudarme con sus aportes.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

The rock, bienvenido al foro, unas pequeñas correcciones, espero que no te importe. Los acentos los he corregido también, entiendo que es probable que no los tengas en tu tablero del ordenador.
Saludos


			
				the rock said:
			
		

> Para que haya un mejor servicio militar, las personas deben empezar a amar a su pueblo. Los jovenes están creciendo cada vez más con resentimiento hacia su país, por eso nadie quiere ir a prestar un supuesto servicio. Entiendo la posición de santi y nabi, Dios puedes hacer que las personas tengan una mejor disposición hacia el servicio, ya que los jóvenes de éstas generaciones están creciendo con raíces de amargura y resentimiento hacia sus países y sus gobernantes.
> 
> Al ser humano no se le debe obligar a servir, el servicio genuino debe nacer del verdadero amor y de la pasión que se puede llegar a sentir y a vivir por una pedazo de tierra como un país o por un grupo de gente como es la población del país.
> Fíjense, hay gente resentida con gobernantes lo cual los lleva a no prestar servicio a su país, es aquí en donde entiendo a nabi y a santi.
> 
> Bueno, gracias por evaluar mi opinión y ayudarme con sus aportes.


----------



## Kelly B

I have very mixed feelings about it. As was said before, service is not required in the US. I'm happy in my heart, because as things stand I would be absolutely terrified for my little boy to grow up only to be sent to the Middle East to get shot at. 
On the other hand, perhaps we would make more considered decisions about going to war if more wealthy Americans (political donor types) had a _direct _stake in keeping their _own _children alive.


----------



## GenJen54

KellyB said:
			
		

> On the other hand, perhaps we would make more considered decisions about going to war if more wealthy Americans (political donor types) had a _direct _stake in keeping their _own _children alive.


 
I can't think of any politician whose child has been buried because of the war.  They are quick to sacrifice the lives of others' children, however.

If not military service, I believe the youth in our country could also benefit from some other type of mandatory youth "service" via volunteerism and community support.


----------



## the rock

creo que el problema central no es el servicio militar, el problema es que a muchas personas en nuestros paises no les gusta prestar ningun servicio, esto se debe a que cuando una persona sirve no lo hace para su propia satisfaccion si no para satisfacer a otra persona.

ejemplo: barro la casa un domingo, el domingo es mi dia de descanso, pero tanto quiero que la casa de mis padres este limpia que la barro.

el problema va mas haya si el concepto es militar o no.

gracias.


----------



## luis masci

Las pocas opiniones a favor del servicio militar, aquí vertidas, provienen de habitantes de países denominados del primer mundo. The Rock, no se de que país eres tu. 
En los países subdesarrollados (políticamente llamados en vías de desarrollo) la gente no quiere ni prestar servicios, ni pagar impuestos y en general sólo lo hace en forma compulsiva; porque es obligada pero no porque tenga voluntad de hacerlo. 
Eso es debido a que en países como el mío la gente ha sufrido tantas defraudaciones de parte de las autoridades que a perdido totalmente la confianza en sus instituciones. Piensan que el dinero de sus impuestos será utilizado para cualquier cosa menos para lo que le dicen que será usado (muchas veces va a parar a las cuentas en Suiza de los políticos de turno)
Niega todo tipo de colaboración con las autoridades a quienes respetan solo por temor, pero no por convicción. Esa es la explicación.

​


----------



## clipper

katiebridle said:
			
		

> There is no obligatory military service in the UK, thank goodness. I am not sure that there was even a draft during the world wars, but i am not sure about that.
> 
> 
> I don´t remember it, but I´m sure you´ll find that there was indeed drafting during the world wars in th UK (only people of certain professions could avoid it, mainly miners and farmers.
> 
> There was also compulsory military service for some time after. I beleive my father completed his in the early 1950´s but I don´t know when it was abolished.
> 
> To add my contribution to the thread I think you have to look at the circumstance of the state to see if it is a good thing or not, although I´ve got to say that I´m glad I haven´t had to do it.


----------



## Hlias

Here in Greece, military service is compulsory for all healthy male adults (above 17). It can be postponed for the purpose of studies, in Greece, or abroad, but as soon as one finishes his studies, one has to fullfill his military duties. 
I have completed my military service, which normally is for 12 months, whereas mine lasted only for 9 months, as i have three sisters and am considered as "protector of the family". This 9 months i was away from home, where i received training for 1 month to become a sargeant, and then was sent off to a remote island just 2 kilometers off the coast of turkey, where i stayed for the next 8 months. 
My period there was quite good, as most of the time i stayed there was summer, so we "escaped" the camp to go out swimming with friends, and having fun in general. Apart from this, as well as meeting a few very good lads, the whole army thing, in my opinion, is a complete waste of time. 
Endless boring hours, where you feel your head is becoming a boul of soup of useless information and worries.
But as Hakro mentioned above, there will always be an army. After all it is not up to us, even if we think that it can be in a romantic way...


----------



## the rock

luis masci said:
			
		

> Las pocas opiniones a favor del servicio militar, aquí vertidas, provienen de habitantes de países denominados del primer mundo. The Rock, no se de que país eres tu.
> En los países subdesarrollados (políticamente llamados en vías de desarrollo) la gente no quiere ni prestar servicios, ni pagar impuestos y en general sólo lo hace en forma compulsiva; porque es obligada pero no porque tenga voluntad de hacerlo.
> Eso es debido a que en países como el mío la gente ha sufrido tantas defraudaciones de parte de las autoridades que a perdido totalmente la confianza en sus instituciones. Piensan que el dinero de sus impuestos será utilizado para cualquier cosa menos para lo que le dicen que será usado (muchas veces va a parar a las cuentas en Suiza de los políticos de turno)
> Niega todo tipo de colaboración con las autoridades a quienes respetan solo por temor, pero no por convicción. Esa es la explicación.
> 
> ​



soy de colombia de la ciudad de barranquilla, creo que muchos politicos han cometido errores y tambien muchas entidades estatales, todo nos ha llevado aqui en barranquilla a hacer fuertes reclamos, a consecuencia de esto muchas entidades han mejorado su servicio inlcuyendo las fuierzas armadas de Colombia, creo que no debemos perder la fe en nuestra autoridades ya que tanto ellas como nosostros debemos cambiar muchos comportamientos, por lo menos nosotros nos prestamos atencion a las señales de transito y eso es algo que aqui en la ciudad esta cambiando, nosotros nos fijamos mas en lo que no hacen los governantes que en lo que si hacen.

punto de reflexion gracias


----------



## cirrus

Compulsory military service was abolished in Britain in the early sixties.  Often you hear people say they should bring it back because it made boys into men.  There was a brilliant series on the radio here which made the point that after the second world war it wasn't at all obvious why people were having to spend two years in the army. Bullying was endemic, discipline was strict to the point of obsession with people being ordered to waste time painting coal white and more than one unhappy recruit committed suicide.  

Whilst I can imagine that there must be positive sides to military service they seem marginal.  On the one hand I wonder whether politicians would be so keen to declare war or despatch troops if their children would be going.  Although when the US had the draft it seems very much that the richer and better connected you were, the less likely you were to have to actually serve with the troops under fire. 

On the other learning more about your country by being forced to serve in the army could be positive.   What I really struggle with is what it must be like to be forced to fight in a cause you don't believe in.  I can't imagine anyone rushing to celebrate calling up papers if your government chooses to send you to Iraq.


----------



## Gremli Skremli

In Norway the military service is mandatory for boys and lasts around a year. Girls can also choose to do it of course, and many do. You gain "credits" to get into college if you do the military service. If you don't want to, you have to do "social service", = work. Then it lasts a few months longer. Personally, the way it works now, I think the military service should be mandatory for girls too. I think it's good that it's mandatory because it creates equality within the military. Many also choose to study thorough the military system.


----------



## jinti

I remember when my brother had to register at age 18 for "Selective Service" (i.e., register in case of a future draft).  My mother always said that if he was called up, she would make sure he got to Canada, where the US government could not reach him.  My father agreed.  The only one whose opinion I never heard was my brother's.  

My mother comes from a long line of Quakers, whose religious beliefs preclude military service (although some do serve as medics or hospital workers), so that may explain her stance.


----------



## Hakro

alc112 said:
			
		

> En serio???
> Lo amo!!!!
> Yo, la verdad, no me hubiera gustado desperdiciar todo un año de mi ascendoza vida en el estudio por hacer eso en lo que soy más que absolutamente malísimo.
> Ahora bien, ¿para qué servía el servicio militar?


I repeat: In every country there will always be an army. If it's not your own army it'll be some other army...


----------



## luis masci

Hakro said:
			
		

> I repeat: In every country there will always be an army. If it's not your own army it'll be some other army...


 
mmm…no sure your asseveration is right nowadays. 
Powerful countries need full time professional soldiers instead simple citizens bad trained.
On the other hand, undeveloped countries are so much behind; so it’s not worth for them even bother its citizen. They will never achieve the level to confront with success any of them anyway.


----------



## Hakro

luis masci said:
			
		

> mmm…no sure your asseveration is right nowadays.
> Powerful countries need full time professional soldiers instead simple citizens bad trained.
> On the other hand, undeveloped countries are so much behind; so it’s not worth for them even bother its citizen. They will never achieve the level to confront with success any of them anyway.


 I don't know what country could attack in Argentina (if not GB for the Malvinas). But I know the one and only possible attacker to Finland. It is a powerful country and it has enough professional soldiers to occupy our small country. That country, whatever it is, hasn't done it because they know that we can cause them a considerable damage before they are here. 
That's why we have to have an army of our own. We may be simple citizens but we'll defend our country today just as we did 60 years ago. And I'm sure they'll think about it before they try to attack.


----------



## siljam

And that was the reason why you allied with the nazis 60 years ago?


----------



## machinehead

luis masci said:
			
		

> ... la gente ha sufrido tantas defraudaciones de parte de las autoridades que a perdido totalmente la confianza en sus instituciones. Piensan que el dinero de sus impuestos será utilizado para cualquier cosa menos para lo que le dicen que será usado (muchas veces va a parar a las cuentas en Suiza de los políticos de turno).
> 
> Niega todo tipo de colaboración con las autoridades a quienes respetan solo por temor, pero no por convicción. Esa es la explicación.


We feel the same way in the 'developed countries,' Luis.

Die for Bush? Pay his Iraq war taxes? _Hell, no!_


----------



## Hakro

siljam said:
			
		

> And that was the reason why you allied with the nazis 60 years ago?


 Either you haven't read your history books really well or you have had wrong history books. 
The truth is that Finland was not allied with the Nazi Germany during the WW II. We fought against Soviet Union that tried to take our country. We couldn't get help from the Allies - US, GB etc. - who were fighting against Germany and giving military help to Soviet Union. A few years later it was very different...
Anyway, when the Russians got new weapons from US, Germany was the only country where Finland could buy weapons. They were not free, as the US weapons were for the Russians.
We didn't win the war but we didn't lose it either. We kept our independence. The Baltic countries did not. They were under Soviet tyranny for fifty years, and if you go there, you still can see the consequences.
After all, they were ordinary civilians with a rifle who kept us independent. Not the poweful countries.


----------



## luis masci

machinehead said:
			
		

> We feel the same way in the 'developed countries,' Luis.
> 
> Machinhead, If you are thinking so….what would we hope from poor undeveloped countries?
> 
> 
> 
> But I know the one and only possible attacker to Finland. It is a powerful country and it has enough professional soldiers to occupy our small country.




Hakro, I suspect what country you are referring to, but it’d be better we don’t mention it. Could be any KGB agent reading it.


----------



## mjscott

Hakro said:
			
		

> I don't know what country could attack in Argentina (if not GB for the Malvinas). But I know the one and only possible attacker to Finland. It is a powerful country and it has enough professional soldiers to occupy our small country. That country, whatever it is, hasn't done it because they know that we can cause them a considerable damage before they are here.
> That's why we have to have an army of our own. We may be simple citizens but we'll defend our country today just as we did 60 years ago. And I'm sure they'll think about it before they try to attack.


 
I agree with you, Hakro--if it's not your own country's military, it will be the military from some other country. Even the folks from Colombia bring up the point of protecting their own citizens against terrorist guerillas. You want the terrorist guerillas to be in charge?


----------



## luis masci

mjscott said:
			
		

> I agree with you, Hakro--if it's not your own country's military, it will be the military from some other country. Even the folks from Colombia bring up the point of protecting their own citizens against terrorist guerillas. You want the terrorist guerillas to be in charge?


 

I think that depends of the confidence  that you feel towards your army forces. 
Here  in Argentina we’ve some terrible experience with our own forces. At the point many citizens still are looking to them as their enemies. That is the truth
​


----------



## mjscott

I am so sorry for you, luis masci! In your case, maybe the terrorist guerillas _are_ in charge....


----------



## luis masci

Mjscott
I’m not speaking about myself; it would be irrelevant for you if I just give my personal point of view, I’m try to give you the point of view of most Argentineans instead.
Of course you might hear totally different views from different people from the same country. In this thread you can find it. You are an American and in this thread, even in this page itself I can see another American giving a view totally opposite from your.
So you see… all truth is relative.


----------



## machinehead

In support of what Luis Masci said, several times in Buenos Aires taxi drivers pointed out to me the Naval Mechanics School. They expressed the sincere hope that the instances of torture which occurred there during the 'dirty war' would never happen again.

It appeared to me that from bitter experience, most Argentines understand that militarism can lead to torture and abuses against citizens.

Perhaps one could say that during the 'dirty war' period terrorists were in charge, but that time ended with Alfonsín's election and the return of democracy in 1983.

By contrast, I doubt that the period of US militarism is over. Most Americans seem unconcerned that a US citizen (José Padilla) is being held without constitutional rights as an 'enemy combatant.' Personally I find this shocking and disturbing.


----------

